# USC GRE Requiremet?



## Drufur (Aug 21, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if GRE is necessary for the screenwriting program?


----------



## Mike_V (Aug 21, 2012)

a quick google search of "USC Screenwriting GRE" turned up this:
What are the minimum academic requirements to apply?

Applicants are expected to have a minimum undergraduate GPA of 3.0 and a minimum GRE verbal score of 153 and quantitative score of 144. (Exams taken before November 2011 fall under a different scoring system, and the minimum combined verbal and quantitative score for those exams is 1000.)


----------



## Mighty (Aug 23, 2012)

USC does not require the GRE for Screenwriting this year.


----------



## RWF (Sep 11, 2012)

Is it the same for Film & TV production?


----------



## wolfmanjack (Sep 15, 2012)

Last time I applied to USC, some admissions person over the phone told me scores weren't necessary, but "good to have." I go out and take the test, include my scores in the package, and phone to follow up - "Why did you send those? They aren't required." I did really well on the test, thinking that it may help my application, but I'm not sure it had any effect at all.


----------

